# westgate vacation villa



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2008)

got the maintence bill

will be $749.00 for 2009 - is this average for an Orlando timeshare?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 13, 2008)

spiceycat said:


> got the maintence bill
> 
> will be $749.00 for 2009 - is this average for an Orlando timeshare?



It's high for a 2 bedroom.  Most quality Orlando resorts are 3 bedrooms (or more).  It's especially high when the maintenance level leaves much to be desired.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> It's high for a 2 bedroom.  Most quality Orlando resorts are 3 bedrooms (or more).  It's especially high when the maintenance level leaves much to be desired.



oh John you are so correct!

but 2009 will be the last year - getting rid of it - even if I have to give it away (and that hurts because I pay $7,000 for the monster)


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 13, 2008)

What's wrong with the Westgate Vacation Villas? I am booked there during Winter break. I am getting nervous that it isn't nice.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 13, 2008)

*WestGate, ShmestGate.*




rachel1998 said:


> What's wrong with the Westgate Vacation Villas? I am booked there during Winter break. I am getting nervous that it isn't nice.


The actual resort has looked plenty attractive & nice any time we've seen it on tour -- (you know, for the freebies). 

It's mainly the WestGate corporate culture & the WestGate high-pressure _sell-sell-sell_ orientation & various other thorny & hard to swallow WestGate habits & practices that have generated anti-WestGate grumbling of the kind that shows up here on TUG-BBS.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been to Orlando more than 10 times and my DH says Westgate was the best place we have stayed at.
You don't have to go anywhere but stay at the resort.  They have enough activities.
I haven't stayed at Disney resorts or at Marriott but I am sure Westgate is as good as those resorts.
You get free breakfast every morning and you get two BBQ lunch parties.
Free boat and mini golf.
We had 3 adults with 3 private jaccuzi's.  One of them, we could have fit 6 people.  My baby used it as swimming pool.
If I don't stay at Disney or Marriott, I would definitely goto Westgate, trading with II.

* My DH said she liked Westgate in Orlando more than Westin Kaanapali at Maui.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 13, 2008)

With the big layoffs Westgate had a month or so ago, they may not have the personnel to be as agressive in the future.

Jeff


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2008)

JeffW said:


> With the big layoffs Westgate had a month or so ago, they may not have the personnel to be as agressive in the future.
> 
> Jeff



more please - missed this

so you think it will be saved to stay there next year and not be hounded by sales people.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 13, 2008)

See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82324&highlight=westgate


----------



## DianeV (Nov 19, 2008)

Flykaesan: I believe the breakfast etc. is only for owners...


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going to be at Westgate over Christmas. Anyone have any suggestions where to go for Christmas dinner?


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 20, 2008)

there are several restuarants just outside of Westgate - really depends - what are you looking for ?

this will help too
http://www.floridakiss.com/do/dining/index.php


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 24, 2008)

DianeV said:


> Flykaesan: I believe the breakfast etc. is only for owners...



Really?  I didn't know.  How do they know who are owners and exchangers?
Do they give breakfast every day, 365 days a year?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 24, 2008)

*You might gag a maggot if you look too close*



FlyKaesan said:


> Really?  I didn't know.  How do they know who are owners and exchangers?
> Do they give breakfast every day, 365 days a year?



They do (did  - I assume they still do).  Its a madhouse by the pool(s). If you like rather so-so bagels, cereal, breads, juice - the regular stuff at most sales presentations - then you'll love this one.  Of course you have to fight for a spot and don't pay too much attention to hygiene around the tables or you may not want to eat.  It's supposed to be owners only and they do check but not real closely from what I saw. All owners have cards they are supposed to show each "meal".   I'd rather pay for my Dunkin Donuts or buy a few groceries most of the time.


----------



## Kola (Nov 26, 2008)

*Westgate charged $1 mill.*

Don't believe those Westgate "incentives"
READ:
http://www.parkrecord.com/todaysheadlines/ci_11015378


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 27, 2008)

Currently there is only a free breakfast on two days. It's called an "owner's breakfast" but no one checks, unlike a few years back when they used to check an owner ID pass. I think the point is that there are a lot of people who rent units via Expedia, Travelocity and other travel websites, and I think the freebies are supposed to be for owners/exchangers. I am basing this theory partly on comments made in other trip reports on TripAdvisor etc. so am not certain of this. The breakfast is at pool # 13 and consists of cereal, juice, coffee, bagels, assort muffins and danish, croissants, etc. It is only a "Continental breakfast" as there are no hot foods, but it is a nice assortment in my opinion. The system was better when the breakfast was offered at three different pools. Trekking all the way to pool #13, depending on your unit location, is inconvenient. We actually drove to the area of pool # 13. There was plenty of empty parking spaces. 

The mid-week bar-b-cue party (which apparently replaces the formerly phenominal welcome party) was free and included bar-b-cued pork sandwiches, corn on the cob, potato and macaroni salads, baked beans, chips, etc. There was also a "Burger Bash" party, but that wasn't free. I think the cost was $3.50 per person and we didn't attend. Again, these events were denoted "owners" events but I believe exchangers can attend, and no one checks ID at all. 

The new building where you check in, that houses the deli, movie theatre, a couple shops and other services, is palatial and extremely nice. They needed this badly because the former building used for registration was hopelessly small for the number of people checking in. 

Units and grounds, mini-golf, pools, and all facilities appeared well maintained and are very attractive. Consider this a mini-review until I post the full review. See my other post "Westgate Villas and Photos" for a slide show of photos that include the new registration building, the grounds, mini-golf, and the unit we stayed in.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 27, 2008)

*If it weren't for CFI, Wastegate could be a deal*

The pictures look nice but it's all standard Wastegate.  The Clubhouse/Town building is a nearly exact replica of the Wastegate Lakes clubhouse which means 80%+ is dedicated to, hold on for the surprise, SALES not owner/guest use. Even the little cafe/store is just some counters in the lobby rather than a dedicated area. The new buildings - again twins for the mid-rise WGL buildings that tend to lack any character, parking and are basically cold rather than welcoming. As for the older, more Orlando like2 / 3 story villas which unfortunately is our tie to theWastegate empire and my only real timeshare mistake thy got a much needed exterior pait job that make them look much better but the cheesy, cheap all white furniture, usually well worn leather couch and overall 80's interior look lives on. They were due for a complete overhaul 10 years ago but, this is Wastegate folks, all the fees go to sales based and crummy "owner breakfasts/BBQ's" and unwanted maid fees rather than improving the horribly dated units.  

Overall we still find Wastegate as a destination with plenty to do and enjoy on site a value. We hate the never ending pressure to buy more, the fact that like other mega resorts the growth has been out of control and has created a less than enjoyable need to travel by car around the resort and the total lack of owner control/input to the terrible operation of "our" resort. As long as you can avoid the sales and appreciate all the features it as good as any of the overbuilt and way too large mega resorts. In fact I'd put it ahead of most of Vistana (pre-update - not so for the renovated sections) and with a better location than OLCC.  

As selling any timeshare now, and especially one associated with THE worst timeshare organization in the world, is virtually impossible we will continue to "enjoy" our ownership at Wastegate Villas. You can do much worse in quality and features so avoid the sales,grin and bear it.


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 27, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> The pictures look nice but it's all standard Wastegate.  The Clubhouse/Town building is a nearly exact replica of the Wastegate Lakes clubhouse which means 80%+ is dedicated to, hold on for the surprise, SALES not owner/guest use.
> 
> This was not the case when I went there and signed in.  There were 12 to 15people using the exercise facilities and I was # 12 signing in early in the morning.  When I went later in the afternoon it was basically the same.  There were 7 there and I was # 6 signing in.
> 
> ...



frenchieinme


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 27, 2008)

frenchieinme said:


> frenchieinme



Did you look at the second & third floors? And a large part of floor 1? It's ALL sales space. I'm being generous by saying 20% of the building is usable by guests (unless they are being tortured by the sales weasels of course).  What a shame that a beautiful building like that, trumpeted as a feature for owners/guests, is nothing but a money pit for owners who are in all likihood being charged for a share if not all of it (who knows with the ever so creative bookkeeping owners never get to see under the thumb of CFI) and used nearly exclusively for high pressure sales.  The resort is supposed to be for OWNERS not more sales but that apparently will never change under the King and his jolly weasels.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 27, 2008)

It's true, the second floor is being used for sales purposes, but the 1st floor is vast, far more square footage than really necessary, so I can't complain about that.


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 28, 2008)

*Let's keep things in perspective here...*



timeos2 said:


> Did you look at the second & third floors? And a large part of floor 1? It's ALL sales space. I'm being generous by saying 20% of the building is usable by guests (unless they are being tortured by the sales weasels of course).  What a shame that a beautiful building like that, trumpeted as a feature for owners/guests, is nothing but a money pit for owners who are in all likihood being charged for a share if not all of it (who knows with the ever so creative bookkeeping owners never get to see under the thumb of CFI) and used nearly exclusively for high pressure sales.  The resort is supposed to be for OWNERS not more sales but that apparently will never change under the King and his jolly weasels.



I need to respectfully disagree.  Is there sales staff footage being used?  Of course however having visited many other timeshare resorts for my intake of benefits it is no different than the others.  The last one I visited Hilton's (I think it's Hilton)Tuscany (behind the Prime Outlets on International Drive) which I thought to be a very fine place also used its registration building to house its sales staff along with a restaurant, library, athletic fitness area and other uses.  Come to think of it so is Gaylord's Opryland Hotel's Convention/resort center in Orlando which I find a very clssy place.  Personnaly I think it is good use of spending money to double up on uses.

By the way, Westgate Lake's sales staff has been using the newly refurbished building where the Smokehouse grill is located to conduct their sales staff presentations.  That alleviates even more of former use of the main bldg.

Finally, the bldg you quoted as used around 20% actually currently is being used as guest registtrations, camera shop, business center for guests, small deli, customer services (buying jewelry, souvenirs, etc...), souvenir shop and lounging area, all on the 1st floor.  Second floor used mostly for sales also has the guests' children daycare center.  Evenings this floor is used for nightly scheduled events.  My last presence there was to take part of a family feud type of guest entertainment (my family lost by the way but we had fun going down).  Third floor is where the spa and fitness areas are found along with corporate offices.  When adding all guest/owner square footage and comapred to business square footage use, it is clearly  significantly more guest/owner usage than business use.  Actually, your quoted % may in fact be closer as opposites.  Regardless, someone reading your post would certainly find the quoted %s as in the least misleading (I'm sure not so on  your intended part).  Maybe in past years but certainly not presently at Westgate Lakes.  Now at other Westgate resorts?  I can not comment on those but based on what I have seen when I last visited them, your %s would most likely be found to be a tad bit off.  

I understand your displeasure with Westgate Lakes.  If I were in your shoes, I would probably think likewise.  However, one needs to temper one's warranted displeasure with a business entity with what really is.  Westgate's sales staff I agree needs toning down.  However, Westgate's shortcomings have never interfered to date with our yearly sojourns there and neither with the many, many people I have discussed this topic with at poolside.  That is all I am trying to relate here.  I am not trying to discredit you nor belittle you.  You have serious issues with Westgate resorts which others have also probably experienced.  Keep everything in perspective, that's all I'm asking and relating here.  Don't take anything away from the wonderful vacation experiences people are consistently getting there by clouding them with the sales staff which is an entirely different issue.  People I have rented to and continue to rent to are forwarned of the sales staff and what to do if ever they are faced with them.  It has not been a concern for them. What can I say?  

I will leave it at that.

frenchieinme


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Taking Care Of The Kids.*




frenchieinme said:


> Second floor used mostly for sales also has the guests' children daycare center.


Is child daycare provided any time other than when the parents are receiving the high-pressure, arm-twisting, guilt-tripping, psychologically manipulative sales presentations ? 

Just wondering. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 28, 2008)

*Of course...*



AwayWeGo said:


> Is child daycare provided any time other than when the parents are receiving the high-pressure, arm-twisting, guilt-tripping, psychologically manipulative sales presentations ?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I should have said guests'and owners.  The answer to your question is YES!  During the day you will find prospective buyers'kids there along with guests (defined mainly as exchangers) and those of owners.  The only time you will find this daycare being used by potential buyers is during morning or afternoon hours when tours are going on.  

Whereas I mentioned tours start in the Smokehouse Rest bldg, there is another daycare found there which is used mainly for the kids of people taking tours.  The main bldg which I referred to also has a daycare mainly used by owners and guests (exchangers/non-owners) and especially so in the evening.  Westgate Lakes offers a child care/babysitting program for parents who want to take some time off for thewmselves and not have to worry about the kids.  It may take place either in the daycare center or in your room.  We have done both.  The kids especially loved the daycare center in the main bldg with all its game stations.  What did my grandkids think of it???  I gues they would say    

There is one catch however with the daycare use---the kids need to be potty trained and out of diapers.

frenchieinme


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Just attended annual meeting at WVV*



Polly Metallic said:


> It's true, the second floor is being used for sales purposes, but the 1st floor is vast, far more square footage than really necessary, so I can't complain about that.



So I have been back on site for the first time since 2007. I can now speak form first hand knowledge again as well as what was reported at the Annual Owners meeting for WVV:

- As I already stated more than 80% of the new Clubhouse is off limits to owners UNLESS you are there for sales. Beautiful big place, owners most likely paying an unfair share since it exists nearly entirely for sales.  Of course management controls it so how we we mere owners know what we are being charged? 

- The big "tv change" mentioned above is underway. From the sounds of it that will take about 10 years to complete!  Typical promises, typical SLOW delivery.

- There are 5 Board members. ALL work for Westgate. Why? Because no one ever asked to run. Huh? When was it OFFERED?  According to the statements made the time to apply is in October 2009. Lets get some OWNERS on the Board!  

- Everything is wonderful financially as long as owners pay the fees. At least this statement was 100% true. 

- Sales paid for all the food/parties of the past (most now gone).  I knew that but most owners didn't seem to.  

- Looking at the units (got to see my own) very little changed in over 2 years. It has been painted (exterior) and has a new roof. The interior is STILL the 80's ketch unchanged and, according to the meeting report, not due to be done in 2009. When are renovations ever really done? "Regularly". 
Hmmmm...

So overall an unimpressive meeting and still a so-so resort.  It's way past time to get all those Westgaters off the Board and start operating by the owners for the owners. Sounds like October can start the move.


----------

